# Ratigan Lake In Kent County



## STILLTWISTED (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone ever fish ratigan lake?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Never heard of it. Public or private?


----------



## STILLTWISTED (Jul 1, 2006)

private....its a few miles from cannonsburg ski lodge......buddy has had a few 7 pounders out of there[one is on his wall] and i have caught several 5 pounders.....seeing if anyone else has been on it


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

Google Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....034862,-85.424237&spn=0.021487,0.040255&om=1



No I been biking around there last few weekends and seen many of these small private lakes with no trespassing near them.

I did not go by that one, how did you get to fish it if private?

I am extremely interested in small secluded lakes, but just dont know how to get access to them.


----------



## STILLTWISTED (Jul 1, 2006)

have a friend that lives on the lake .....there used to be a boat rental years ago but has since closed....70 feet deep and all pads around the edges with one small flat


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well if it's private... I'd bet that nearly no one on this board has fished it.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This lake was open to the public many a year until about the winter of 2004-2005. But the guy died who rented boats/winter access and the property is apparently sold and access is gone now.
Had some good pike and panfish days there.
If you can still get on it good luck!


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

I can still access it. The pike fishing can be good through the ice. Never fished it in the summer.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> Well if it's private... I'd bet that nearly no one on this board has fished it.


I ice fEEsHeD it a few times...
:evilsmile
Mike , you need to get out more!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
R


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

A case of your favorite beverage to who can get me legally on it to fish 
I have a canoe if needed. I'm in search of a 5+ lber for the wall 

BTW: Stilltwisted, I see in your other forum your looking for a good bass lake at night? Whats wrong with this lake at night if you got 5 lbers and your buddy got 7 lber during the day, your bond to get one at night.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> This lake was open to the public many a year until about the winter of 2004-2005. But the guy died who rented boats/winter access and the property is apparently sold and access is gone now.


 

Its a nice little lake. Too bad that there is no more access, I had some good days there.


----------

